# Looking for cab for 1330se



## bgleroy (Feb 14, 2016)

I just picked up a new to me John Deere 1330se snowblower. It had actually never been used and is in mint condition. I want to add a cab to it, but find that there doesn't appear to be one made for it. Is there a good cab that will fit?


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

You can try Classic Accessories. They make a universal cab with enough bits and pieces that you can bolt it onto pretty much anything. I have one, used it for a couple of years, but took it off because it gets in the way is certain areas I have to clear. You can also find a bunch on Ebay is you search snowblower cab

Universal Snow Thrower Cab.


----------

